# PHOENIX GOLD MS 1000 Limited Edition CAR AMP --- $729 K right now



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

PHOENIX GOLD MS 1000 Limited Edition CAR AMP - eBay (item 170552657965 end time Oct-24-10 08:16:11 PDT)

*
CHECK OUT THE PRICE with 9 days left $729,000 *


This is a PHOENIX GOLD MS1000 Limited Edition Amplifier in the nickel finish. This amp, serial numbered 95 has NEVER been used nor connected to power. It was sitting on display in a glass show case for almost 12 years in my old custom car audio shop. The amp is complete with it's original serial # matching wooden crate, paper work, and allen key set. Because the amp was on display it has been handled a little and has a couple of cosmetic flaws. Nothing really bad at all for an amp that is over 13 years old. All the blemishes are documented in the pics. The first of the blems is in the plexi cover panel. It seems to have bowed slightly in the middle over time but will still sit flush with a little pressure. Because the plexi seems to have warped slightly, there is a tiny spider web on one of the mounting holes. The next flaw is on the heat sink side, there are a few nicks on a couple of the fins. The last is the nickel plated finish which has a very slight tarnish. Some of the finger prints from being handled have settled in a little. I am very confident that a good polishing or waxing will bring back it's original luster. This amp is still in fantastic condition, and remember it has never been used. This amp is ultra rare and might be the closest to owning one from new.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*EDIT* It was just removed....

PHOENIX GOLD MS 1000 Limited Edition CAR AMP
Item condition:	New other (see details)
Time left:	9d 17h (Oct 24, 201008:16:11 PDT)
Bid history:	
19 bids[Refresh bidhistory]
Current bid:	US $729,100.00


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Whhaaaa????


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

It was a scam and not 729,000, lol. 729.00 is what some would be sucker bid it up to. I can't believe someone actually bid on that knowing that the pic was jacked from a previous completed listing. hope the dude gets booted from feebay... tired of friggin scammers messing things up.


----------

